# Hyper-Arminianism?



## Reformingstudent (Dec 13, 2006)

I never heard of it myself but I wonder if there could be such a thing. Who would you suspect of being a "hyper" Arminian, Dave Hunt? Jack Chick? Adrian Rogers?

Just wondering.


----------



## Hungus (Dec 13, 2006)

The gadfly seems to think so he makes an argument for Hunt being "Hyper Arminian" here:http://www.calvinistgadfly.com/?p=47
I have to say that I don't agree with his definition. I would likely take it to the side of the Charles Stanley/ Zane Hodges easy beliveism to be hyper arminian.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 13, 2006)

Ergun Caner oh wait he's a moderate calvinist


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 13, 2006)

For what it's worth beyond Open Theism a contender could be denial of the substitutionary atonement which is a feature of "consistent" Arminianism and was believed to by Finney and others. About the only way for an Arminian to avoid universalism is to do just that. If I recall correctly Finney went so far as to say that the substitutionary atonement is a damnable heresy.


----------



## Hungus (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh and not to be to crass, but Adrian Rodgers has correct theology now.


----------



## Blue Tick (Dec 13, 2006)

The "true" Hyper-Arminians are the Mormons. I have spoken with several Mormons and there seems to be no difference between them and Arminians when speaking about man's free will. Mormons believe that free agency is a privilege. That it was a gift given from God. They are both so works focused that the similarites are quite eerie.

However, the core issue goes much deeper for Mormons, Open Theists, and Arminians, the root of the problem is idolatry.


----------

